# ? Help with Linksys WRT54G V6



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

I lack the knowledge to make this happen, can anyone help?

I'm running a Dell Dimension 4550 
Scientific Atlanta DPC2203C Cable Modem
Trying to make my Linksys WRT54G Ver. 6 Wireless router work.

It was fine before a fresh install of XP, now I can't get it to work.
Hopefully its something simple, but I am not savvy enough to know what to do.

I have internet access when my computer is directly connected to the modem (Thanks to the very patient simpswr)
But when I connect the modem to the router and then the router to the computer, I get neither. I completely lose internet connectivity.

Can someone run me through the right way to get this working, and humor me as my tech level is not great but I will do exactly as you say.

Thanks,

-AutoFX


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you powercycle everything after adding the router?



simpswr said:


> Try a powercycle . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect ot the internet then.
> 
> If not, try this:
> 
> ...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We'll be here to assist you.

This might help you to setup a wireless home network. Follow this guide and you shd have a wireless network up and running => http://www.microsoft.com/athome/organization/wirelesssetup.aspx

Then try to wireless connect to the internet.
Pls. post update.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

simpswr said:


> Did you powercycle everything after adding the router?


Yeah, no luck there. I'm installing SP3 on the off chance that it makes a difference.
I'm going to try the walkthrough left by 2xgrump, I'll update when I try again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We'll be here awaiting.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

Did the walkthrough, when I put in the IP for linksys, I put in the username Admin and password Admin, and it clears the fields like it was the wrong password and it wants me to try again. No combination of usernames and passwords seems to work and if I close the login box the screen goes pink and it says "Not Authorized"

going to do the cdm prompt ip config all now


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

Just a side note, I am able to connect to the internet now, and I have the modem connected to the router, and the router connected to the computer by networrk cable which did not work before. It wouldn't work without direct connection to the modem beofre tonight, so thats progress right?


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rich.CHIP>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : chip
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-C3-A2-47
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.251.130
167.206.251.129
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 16, 2010 6:41:00 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 17, 2010 6:41:00
PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-B USB Network Adapt
er v2.8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-66-13-A0-F4

C:\Documents and Settings\Rich.CHIP>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

AUTOFX said:


> Just a side note, I am able to connect to the internet now, and I have the modem connected to the router, and the router connected to the computer by networrk cable which did not work before. It wouldn't work without direct connection to the modem beofre tonight, so thats progress right?


Great progress, good job. Appreciate the update.
Your wired connection has IP's and they're all correct, very good.

Now, you will need to test the wireless part.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try accessing the Router's config page again. This one shd be straight forward. It's important to have a Secured Wireless Network, follow the guide here, also SKIP No. 7 and 8, for MAC filtering=> http://www.columbia.edu/acis/networks/aptnet/linksys/index.html

Pls. update.



AUTOFX said:


> Did the walkthrough, when I put in the IP for linksys, I put in the username Admin and password Admin, and it clears the fields like it was the wrong password and it wants me to try again. No combination of usernames and passwords seems to work and if I close the login box the screen goes pink and it says "Not Authorized"
> 
> going to do the cdm prompt ip config all now


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

No Dice, the login window pops up and I put in admin for both username and password and nothing happens. The login window blinks, what I entereed is cleared and nothing else happens. If I close the window the screen goes pink and it says 401 Not Authorized, Authorization Needed.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

AUTOFX said:


> No Dice, the login window pops up and I put in admin for both username and password and nothing happens. The login window blinks, what I entereed is cleared and nothing else happens. If I close the window the screen goes pink and it says 401 Not Authorized, Authorization Needed.


Please clear the cache/cookies of your browser then copy and paste this => http://192.168.1.1 or just click on it.
Try to log back on again, enter admin for both the username and password


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

No Change. 
I am clearing the cookies by going into the tools menu, selecting privacy, show cookies, clear all cookies. Is there anything else I should do, or a more effective way?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

2 Options for you:

Call your ISP or Lynksys.

or you may do this on your own=> Resetting the Router to the factory default. Here's a guide with pictures => http://technicallyeasy.net/2008/01/how-to-reset-linksys-wrt54g-wireless/

Keep us posted.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, I reset the router and changed the settings and used WEP encryption, which I didn't have before so I'm happy about that.

BUT.....I still have no wireless connection.

When I try to set up a wireless network it asks if I'd like to create a new one or add a computer to the network that I named in the router setup.
So I select add to my network and it asks if I want to use a flash drive or something else, and either way it ends up not being able to finish the setup wizard.

Right now I can't even open my network connections. When I right click on the wireless network icon and select anything (view available, repair, open network connections) nothing happens. I'm going to restart and hopefully that will resolve itself.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's Power cycle your Modem and Router to get your Wireless going.

1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

After the Power cycle, I would like you do do this from one of the Wireless computer, an ipconfig /all and Post it here:
Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here. 

Here's another helpful link as well, if you can't get your Wireless network going, click here

Please post udpate.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the *Network* screen here.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll do the Xirrus program tonight and post the screenshot asap.

@2xgrump - do you want me to try the ipconfig /all from my computer again or from another computer, I have a laptop that can connect via wireless to another network that is unsecured, will that help?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The ipconfig /all info is for your Wireless Network not from any unsecured network. We need to focus on your own network. Pls. provide the Xirrus Wi-Fi for right now and we'll go from here.

Have you tried the Full Power Cycle that I suggested?


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, i did the power cycle. I posted the ip config earlier (Post #8) but I'll do it again when I get home in case something has changed maybe?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

AUTOFX said:


> Yes, i did the power cycle. I posted the ip config earlier (Post #8) but I'll do it again when I get home in case something has changed maybe?


Yes please do another Power Cycle. We'll await.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm having trouble with the Xirrus WiFi Inspector, I installed and tried to run, but I got a error message saying Application failed to initialize. I uninstalled, downloaded again, re-installed, same outcome.

ok here goes the ipconfig /all:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rich.CHIP>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : chip
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-C3-A2-47
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.251.129
167.206.251.130
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 19, 2010 8:31:20 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 20, 2010 8:31:20
AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-B USB Network Adapt
er v2.8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-66-13-A0-F4

C:\Documents and Settings\Rich.CHIP>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You do not have any Wireless network, that's the issue. I was hoping to see an ipconfig /all info from your Wireless network. Still can't connect I guess. I need to verify if your Wireless is Enabled from your router. You'll have to log on to the configuration page and you have done this before.

Go into the web configuration utility, and then to the Wireless page, in here make sure that Wireless is enabled somewhere. It should be, just in case, need to verify.

Another thing, pls. check your Wireless Connections from your wireless computer or laptop (the one that can't connect to your own Wireless network) in here can you see your own Router along with other Wireless connections or your neighbors? You may do this from Control Panel => Network & Internet => View Network status.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

If I do Control Panel>Internet Options>Connections Tab>Setup>Select "Set up a Home or Small Office Network" it does find my wireless connection but it says its disconnected. When I hit next it says some of this computer's hardware is still disconnected.

Everything is connected. All the green lights are flashing on each component. I have done three power cycles. What am I doing wrong?

How do I get to the web configuration utility? Sorry to be a pain but I want to do everything exactly right so I leave nothing to chance. Was that the Linksys setup where I put in the default IP address, or is it on my computer? 

When you say check your wireless connections do you mean "view available wireless networks?" I get nothing on that screen, not even the several others that are normally available in my building.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try something else here. Need to see the wireless ethernet adapter.
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Do you see a ! or ? symbols. What do you have in your Network Adapters?

Are there any other computers in your house that you can test the wireless connection, if it can detect your Router?

To get to the config page, you're correct, open up the Browser and type the IP address of the router. Same thing that you did when you put in the WEP Security.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, I appreciate your patience. There aren't any ! or ? symbols next to anything now. When I expand network adapters, I find Intel PRO/100 E Network Connection, and Lynksis Wireless-B USB Network Adapter v2.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

I went into the Linksys setup and double checked, everything is set up as in the walkthrough in post #10


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

My router does not appear on the available wireless network list on my laptop. There are 4 others and 1 is unsecured, so at least I can connect, but that could go away tomorrow for all I know.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let us disable the Router's firewall, to do this you'll have to log back on to the Configuration page click on the Security tab and click disable firewall, save changes and exit out. Also, disable the built-in Firewall from the problem computer, to do this go to Control Panel then Windows Firewall then Select OFF. Any Firewall/Security Software install in this computer will need to be disable also.
Now, try to wireless connect to the internet. If unsuccessful move on to the next one.

Please restart your computer, Tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking. As soon as you have completely logged on, try to wireless connect to the Internet.

Please post update once again.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

In my security tab I see only 4 choices:
Block Anonymous Internet Requests 
Filter Multicast 
Filter Internet NAT Redirection 
Filter IDENT(Port 113) 
They all have a check next to them except Filter Internet NAT Redirection 

I don't see anywhere to click to turn off the firewall in any of the tabs, should I uncheck all of these?

For now I am leaving that part and moving on to restarting in safe mode with the windows firewall down.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

No difference in safe mode. The wireless connection wizard is no help. If I try to go by flash drive I run into another problem, in that my computer has stopped recognizing my external hd, a 1g flash drive, and any other usb that I try to use. I would use a different usb port but everything else thats plugged in is necessary (mouse, keyboard, wireless adapter)
It finds the wireless network adapter, but says that it is not connected, and asks if I'd like to ignore the disconnected equipment.

If I try to go manually, and select print wireless network settings, it finishes without changing anything. Alternatively it may say something about the settings may not work on this computer and won't let me continue.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

This is kind of an old router now, I've had it for years. Would I be better off with new equipment, or is this a problem specifically with my computer? At this point I think it would be worth it to replace the hardware if it could make a difference.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I doubt the router replacement would do much. Updating the firmware to the latest available and a reset to factory defaults wouldn't hurt.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Some of those filtering are not helping much, sometimes just causing more issue, you may try unchecking the first one and leave the rest the way they are and see if that helps.

Here's the download page for your Router to get the latest firmware => http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/support/WRT54G/download. Where is says Select Hardware Version, choose Version 6.

Please post update here after.



AUTOFX said:


> In my security tab I see only 4 choices:
> Block Anonymous Internet Requests
> Filter Multicast
> Filter Internet NAT Redirection
> ...


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

I turned off that first setting 

Each time I upgrade the firmware it says it was successful and press continue to reboot, so I hit continue and it times out without ever getting back to the config page. If I hit try again it goes back to the screen asking me to look for the file to use for the fw upgrade. How can I tell if the upgrade was successful?

While I was at my mom's house today I found the original install cd for the router, the wireless-g adapter, and some network cable that came with it. I'm going to try and use that adapter (I'm currently using the wireless-b that I had before the big bang) and just in case the network cable that I'm using is junk, I'm going to try that too.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

AUTOFX said:


> I turned off that first setting
> 
> Each time I upgrade the firmware it says it was successful and press continue to reboot, so I hit continue and it times out without ever getting back to the config page. If I hit try again it goes back to the screen asking me to look for the file to use for the fw upgrade. How can I tell if the upgrade was successful?
> 
> While I was at my mom's house today I found the original install cd for the router, the wireless-g adapter, and some network cable that came with it. I'm going to try and use that adapter (I'm currently using the wireless-b that I had before the big bang) and just in case the network cable that I'm using is junk, I'm going to try that too.


Did you make a note of the previous version? I just upgraded my Router's firmware today also and guess what, my wireless connection is way faster. I'm not trying to make you jealous or anything. Generally speaking, they do work.
Have you tested your wireless connection today?

Just keep us posted.


----------



## AUTOFX (Feb 12, 2010)

I ran the setup on the router cd, changed the adapter from b to g, now I am able to find wireless networks! Unfortunately not mine. My router name does not appear. There is one called wireless-g and this is where it gets weird - when I try to connect, and it asks for a password, I use my password and it says connected. 

On my tray it still says connection has little to no connectivity


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

AUTOFX said:


> I ran the setup on the router cd, changed the adapter from b to g, now I am able to find wireless networks! Unfortunately not mine. My router name does not appear. There is one called wireless-g and this is where it gets weird - when I try to connect, and it asks for a password, I use my password and it says connected.
> 
> On my tray it still says connection has little to no connectivity


Let's try something else here. From your router did you rename the SSID or your Router's name? 
Let's remove all your wireless profiles stored from the laptop. We might be getting really close on resolving your wireless issue, just be very patient.

See if you can follow this instruction, if not pls. let me know. Did you make a note of the encryption key that you keyed in your Router's config? You're going to need this.

EDIT:
Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
Here's a guide

Also, I need to verify something from you. When you put in the encryption key in your router, did you put the encryption key also from the wireless computer/computers? Just checking. :grin:


----------

